# Experienced writer looking to do affordable commissions! (Details inside...)



## Aldebaran! (Jun 17, 2018)

Hey there! My name is Aldebaran, but you can call me Aldie. I'm a writer with a passion and I've come here to turn your story ideas and dreams into a reality.

So what do I write? After years of developing my skill as a writer, I've reached a point where I can write just about any subject of story. Whatever story you had in mind, whatever style you want it to be written in, and whichever other specifications - I can and will write almost anything for you! Heck, I'd even be willing to write other things for you; let's say you have some writing assignment you really don't want to do? I'm your man. Something you want to add to your page or blog? I gotcha, pal.

I mean, I can even write screenplays, comics and practically any other kind of writing for you.

Now, as for pricing, since some types of commissions would be easier, it's only natural for me to charge less for them. In general, my price range would be around $1-$2 for 100 words, depending on what sort of commission it is!

So feel free to PM me! We can discuss the details over there, and I'll be glad to start writing for you the moment you're ready.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 30, 2018)

Some advise. For example, I do 1000 words for a dollar and 3000 for 5. Maybe lower your price point a little? Just some friendly advise


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 30, 2018)

I feel like 1$ for 100 words is way to much, but that’s just my opinion


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 3, 2018)

A penny a word is too much? It's more than Amazon Kindle Unlimited, but the going rate in the professional world is about $0.06 for for submitted stories and substantially higher ($0.20 to whatever the market will bear) for commission work.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jul 3, 2018)

People bring that up a lot, and I agree. On amazon it’s totaly fine. But competing with writer on the forums, it wont work. Look at some other prices. Price means alot


----------



## amethystskyes (Jul 4, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> People bring that up a lot, and I agree. On amazon it’s totaly fine. But competing with writer on the forums, it wont work. Look at some other prices. Price means alot


That doesn’t mean you should sell yourself short. If you have the skills to feel you deserve a higher price then go for it. Writers and even artists very commonly undersell themselves just to “be competitive” and that’s a terrible thing.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 29, 2018)

$0.01 seems reasonable in price and I wouldn’t dare do anything for less. Honestly I can’t fathom why anyone would sell them so short to do less than that. It actually kinda makes me concerned for the quality of the work and the wellbeing of the writer. Underselling yourself like that is just going to make you feel worse and drag everything else down overall long term. 

 I write articles, website blurbs, and the like freelance when I can snatch them and most cheaper things that’s what you get. I’ve even been paid $0.10 a word before when it was really specific. 

Anyway. Good luck there OP.  I hope you can get some comms soon!


----------



## Aldebaran! (Jul 31, 2018)

amethystskyes said:


> That doesn’t mean you should sell yourself short. If you have the skills to feel you deserve a higher price then go for it. Writers and even artists very commonly undersell themselves just to “be competitive” and that’s a terrible thing.



I mean, to be honest, I do feel like I'm slightly underpricing my work. But since it's not my day job, I'm willing to settle for slightly lower rates.


----------



## Aldebaran! (Jul 31, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> $0.01 seems reasonable in price and I wouldn’t dare do anything for less. Honestly I can’t fathom why anyone would sell them so short to do less than that. It actually kinda makes me concerned for the quality of the work and the wellbeing of the writer. Underselling yourself like that is just going to make you feel worse and drag everything else down overall long term.
> 
> I write articles, website blurbs, and the like freelance when I can snatch them and most cheaper things that’s what you get. I’ve even been paid $0.10 a word before when it was really specific.
> 
> Anyway. Good luck there OP.  I hope you can get some comms soon!



Thanks! Good luck with your writing too.


----------



## Aldebaran! (Jul 31, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> Some advise. For example, I do 1000 words for a dollar and 3000 for 5. Maybe lower your price point a little? Just some friendly advise



Really? THAT low? That's madness to me. Heck, I'll even commission you myself just to see what kind of writing you do for 0.1c/w.


----------



## Ludwig Linkermann (Aug 4, 2018)

Aldebaran! said:


> Heck, I'd even be willing to write other things for you; let's say you have some writing assignment you really don't want to do? I'm your man.


You might want to read up on the use of semicolons.



Aldebaran! said:


> I mean, I can even write screenplays, comics and practically any other kind of writing for you.


Now, why would you put this in a separate paragraph when it belongs in the previous one?


----------



## Aldebaran! (Aug 22, 2018)

Ludwig Linkermann said:


> You might want to read up on the use of semicolons.
> 
> 
> Now, why would you put this in a separate paragraph when it belongs in the previous one?



It's comes down to an "effect of style"; I'm well aware of the "correct" use of semicolons and "correct" grammar in general, but sometimes the effect various choices can make does come before strict grammatical rules. When I write, I adjust the punctuation and phrasing according to the pace and timing, to which I'm setting my prose.

Being uptight about grammar has its place, but not in creative writing, or prose-based communication in general for that manner. Thanks for the feedback though.


----------

